# Temporary cat foster care advice needed



## Sonia Barber (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, 
Wondered if anyone could give me advice here please, first time I've found myself in this situation. I have 2 cats and my tenancy is coming to an end at the end of March 2017. I will be living with relatives for 6 months, who have made it clear that I can't bring the cats with me, and I don't really know what options are available to me. It feels like I will be putting them in prison if I put them in a cattery for that length of time. Don't know if there are people around who could look after them for me, whether I can have them fostered or whether I should give them away (but that would break my heart - I've had them for 17 years!!). 
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

That's a very upsetting and difficult situation. Do you have any relatives or friends willing to watch after them for a couple months? I wish I lived in your area and had the space or I'd offer!


----------



## Sonia Barber (Feb 13, 2017)

Aw, thanks for getting back to me. No relatives, but am starting to put 'whiskers' (lol!) out to see if any friends will take them. Not looking good though.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonia Barber said:


> whether I should give them away


That's a real headache...what area are you and where are you going to be staying with relatives (or did I miss that?). To be honest, Sonia, at 17 you would not find a lot of people queueing up for your cats, as lovely as they may be.


----------



## Sonia Barber (Feb 13, 2017)

Im in the Essex area + will be staying with relatives in Hornchurch. They're still sprightly, not old + still have all their faculties. The oldest one I've had since a kitten, so its about 17, but the other is younger, about 8. They're not related and although they live quite happily together, are not that close. Just don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh how tough! 
Will the relatives that you will be staying with seriously not allow the cats to come with you?


----------



## Sonia Barber (Feb 13, 2017)

They've been quite adamant that they're not willing to have my cats, they have their own which can be quite tempramental, and the fear is that their own may react badly to mine- i dont think this will actually happen. I'm going to have to use my powers of persuasion to see if they can change their minds.


----------

